# Engine Oil



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I was curious how often each of you add a quart of oil to your car (miles). Please state the year and type of oil you use....Mobile 1 5w30 I hope.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I add NO oil between 5K oil changes.... 

I use Mobile 1 5w30. K&N filter so far, but I may use a Mobile 1 filter being they are highly rated.*


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

'05 M6 w/ 14K miles. Mobil 1 5W-30 and I've never had to add between changes at about 4,000 mile intervals.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

2004 Mobile 1 5w-30. Mine don't use any oil and I do 5000 mile oil changes.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Some LS2 motors burn oil. That's just the way it is. When I had my 05 it would use about a half quart inbetween changes. Don't have that problem on my 06 although. Since you have an M6, you should have gotten the oil consumption letter in the mail a while back.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

My C6 had the oil changed at 1,500 miles then at 3,600. No oil usage. Then it got changed at 6,600 which was 1 year from the previous change. Again no oil usage. I've decided to follow the oil life monitor. I recently took a long trip so I've racked up some miles. I changed it at 15,823 which was 33% oil life left. Again no usage in 9,200 miles. I now have 19,400 miles and it's still at the top. This is with using an AC/Delco filter and Mobil 1 5W-30, even in the heat of the desert and with a track day at Buttonwillow raceway. I'm still at 73% oil life, which means that I should probably be able to get 9,000 miles an oil change with changeing it at 33% again.


----------

